# Mitchell 302 question.



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

I recently purchased an older Mitchell 302 off ebay. The reel is in great cosmetic condition and seems to be in great mechanical order as well except it is kinda tight when reeling. The bail snap shut quickly and the reel is smooth but it seems a little tight to me. Is this normal for this model?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

If you haven't already it might be a good idea to take the reel apart and check it for grease. They never came with much grease from the factory. If the reel hasn't seen a lot of use it could be that the bushings are not wore in. When you take the reel apart the main gear should pull easily out of the sideplate. Sometimes the aluminum main gear and the bronze bushing in the sideplate will get really tight if there is no grease in there. The older 302's just get freer and freer with use.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

also when you re grease it put a few drops of 3 and 1 oil in there

it will make it alot smoother


----------

